# Corn/Pellet Cleaner - Anyone See This?



## EarlyMan (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Gang -

I know some of you have made devices to clean your pellets. I think that I want to do the same. I know there is a thread on how to buikd your own from PVC; however, I came accross this site :  http://www.corncleaning.com/ and was wondering if anyone has one or knows anything about this gadget. It LOOKS kinda slick and the price isn't too bad either.

EarlyMan


----------



## GrahamInVa (Aug 4, 2011)

looks interesting... I was going to build one but maybe not...

Here are some homemade deals on fleabay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Corn-Cleaner-St...EN_Servers&hash=item41492379b2#ht_2252wt_1297

http://cgi.ebay.com/CORN-SCREENER-C...ultDomain_0&hash=item27ac223444#ht_500wt_1180


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is mine. Its a replica of imacmans (Made mine a lil different, but same priciple). Cost in materials (Minus the wood box/I had it laying around, and the Shop vac) the PVC and "Gutter Gaurd" as a screen and 1/4 dowel rod, Was a hair over $20. Like I said, I had the Shop Vac and box.


----------



## Polish Princess (Aug 9, 2011)

Dexter Day

Showed this picture to my husband. Is there any way can get picture of the side where the vacuum sits? Also, do you strain each bag before you load furnace?


----------



## imacman (Aug 9, 2011)

Polish Princess said:
			
		

> Dexter Day
> 
> Showed this picture to my husband. Is there any way can get picture of the side where the vacuum sits? Also, do you strain each bag before you load furnace?



PP, I made the same pellet/corn cleaner....here's a pic of mine, and here's the link to the original thread that has info on parts needed, sizes, etc:   www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/23999/


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 9, 2011)

Here ya go. There is "Gutter Guard to act like a screen in the top. So pellets dont get sucked into the vacuum. The is also 1/4 Dowel Rods in the bottom. So after the pellets are poured. They bounce around on the few Rods and knocks off any additional "Fines" or dust. You can see the holes in the bottom piece for the dowels. And the holes in the middle are to take a little suction out. Without the holes. The suction is so great, that It clogs the gutter guard with peelts. The amount of holes will vary, depending on the size PVC and the HP of your shop vac.

Yes I vacuum every bag. Takes less than 2 minutes. Not that bad, Quads auger design sucks. So if I dont do it then. I have to do it every 2-4 weeks in my hopper (Sucking fines out of hopper)

1 pic is of ther hopper when I had to vacuum. Before I built the Sifter.


----------

